# Daschunds?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

We were thinking on adding a second dog in the house (this was even before getting Pompadour) 

So I have being reading a lot of info in a few breeds, I have interest in Daschunds it appears to be a good choice however I still need more info of them, mostly if their temperament is compatible wit Pompadour.

Here are the questions?

How mush exercise and metal stimulation they need daily?

How is their DA, food and same sex aggression?

Trainability?

How are they with other dogs, mostly toy dogs?

This is how Pompadour is wit another dogs:

Sometimes big dogs scare him when they bark at him, before he was afraid to see them running near him but we have being working on it and he is getting better.

He really loves to play wit other small dogs, I have never seem him trying to hump another dog or show any aggression to them, he actually is very naive wit other small and toy dogs as he always wants to play with them even if the other dog shows aggression at him, he is like "omg another pooch play wit me now!!"

He likes to play a lot wit his toys , but he is afraid of kids who act or play rough doe a bad experience when he was pup that a small girl hit him.

He is a fast learner and like people but sometimes can be shy when there's a lot of noise (like strong loud music)

At the house he barks when people ring the bell but if a person comes in he barks a bit more but he have never show aggression to them, outside the house is very rare for him to bark.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm always glad to talk about dachshunds! Although I'm probably not a whole lot of help - Snorkels was 12 when I got her so she was pretty well cooked the way she was going to be cooked.

I understand they are kind of hard to housetrain, but both snorkels and my foster Parker are perfectly housetrained. I don't know if it was difficult to get them that way, but Snorkels especially refuses to even use pee pads. She is going outside no matter what.

I also understand they are kind of hard to train. I can agree with this, as Snorkels pays no attention to me whatsoever. I spent a short time teaching her how to "sit" but she would only do it so she could get a treat and as soon as she got a treat she stood up. If there was no treat, there was no sitting unless I physically forced her. 

I don't know - I don't think all dachshunds are so stubborn about training. I really didn't press the issue because she would get so upset about it and since she's a well behaved dog I don't really care if she sits on command. 

Snorkels and my foster Parker were fine with each other, and with other dogs, big and small. 

Neither were barky. Snorkels was the barkier of the two and she only barks when it's suppertime or when a stranger is around. 

Snorkels doesn't like to be approached by strangers but Parker loves everyone. 

i would suspect like all small dogs they need exercise and mental stimulation - Snorkels, even though she's old as dirt, goes out for a run every day. Because of her health it may be a little run or it may be a long one if she feels good, but she loves to go. I also hide food in the house for her to find. Her nose is incredible - much better than Rebel's. 

If you do get a dachshund, I'd try to get one with a little shorter body and a little longer legs. Like alot of breeds, dachshunds have been mutated to the point their backs don't hold up. And of course I love the idea of getting an older dog that's already trained/house broken and won't chew up all my socks.

Of course, I think they are great dogs but my experience is mainly with Snorkels who never had a puppy stage with me. Alot of Doberman owners have dachshunds for some reason. And when we went to the dog park, everyone who had a dachshund also had a larger dog - Husky and Labs come to mind. And the dachshunds were always right out there in the middle of the pile of big dogs. 

Plus, I think the coats of a dachshund also reflect a little different temperament, for some reason. I have just read it, I don't really know but I do know Snorkels (my longhair) is not nearly as affectionate and cuddly as Parker (my foster shorthair).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My parents adopted my roommates foster dachshund last year and they absolutely love him. I've never been a small dog person, but Indy has converted me into one because he's such a sweet dog. 
I've read that theres a difference between long-haired doxies vs short. Long haired tend to be a lot more mellow and friendlier with strangers, but generally the dachshunds I've met have been reserved with new people until they got to know them. They have a somewhat loud bark and will let you know when someones at the door. 

One thing I love about Indy, is that he's a total snuggle bug. Basically anytime I'm in a reclining position, he'll climb up next to me and fall asleep. He also absolutely adores kids. his favorite thing is to flop on his back for belly rubs. 
He gets along with pretty much all dogs, and has no aggression issues (will eat food out out the same bowl with cats). 

The main thing I would note about training is that dachshunds like a lot of hounds have a very short attention span. They will listen to you at home, but if you plan on letting one off the leash, you better have a solid recall because once they take off, its hard to catch them. 
My dad has Indy trained pretty well because he's strict with him and can let him off leash. With me, its a different story, the dog just doesent listen. He'll catch a scent and will take off after it. I've tried clicker training but he's not food motivated at all. 

In addition to that, they are known to be very hardheaded and stubborn, so its imperative to start training early. 

As far as exercise, I would say at least a 30 min brisk walk, dachshunds are prone to weight gain and it can be especially bad due to their long backs and possible ruptured spinal disc which can be very painful and leave the dog paralyzed. Indy gets about 40-45 mins of walking a day plus playing fetch in the yard and dog park. 

That pretty much sums it up, they are awesome little dogs, loads of personality in little body.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I recall there was a man in my puppy training class with a dachshund. He quit about 1/4 into the program. His dog wasn't food motivated at all, and didn't find toys very appealing either, so the owner was having trouble motivating him. He also had a short attention span. It was shy but not unfriendly. Piper would drag herself along the floor so she could sniff it. It was really funny as she tried to be lower then the other dog. Although he was shy he didn't mind Piper. Personalities vary a lot though!

I would second the opinion of finding one with longer legs. The last thing you want to do is end up with a dog with lots of back/hip problems.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally I have never met a Daschund that I liked...ever. All of the ones that I have met (and I emphasis where I say, that I've met...each dog is different) bitten people, whether it be due to lack of training or poor temperament I couldn't tell you. This is one breed that if I had to get, I would *only* get from a reputable breeder because BYB's have truly ruined the breed.
Sorry I sound so negative, but I have met quite a few and they were all horrible dogs lol
I wish you luck on your search!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I had 3 purebred Dachshunds in the past and currently have one purebred and two mixes. They are great little dogs but all of mine have had very different personalities. My purebred is very old but has always been good around anyone she met but aloof. Karma couldn't be a sweeter more outgoing dog and never meets a stranger. Sabrina is a devil and will be happy to bark at anything moving or bite anyone she doesn't know. 
They are generally sweet and outgoing though and generally good with other dogs.The are scent driven so can find and follow the trail of most anything that seems interesting and they love to dig so if your yard is perfectly manicured this may be a bad choice. 
I absolutely love them and have had them at all ages and will probably always have at least one. And they're pretty darn cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Personally I have never met a Daschund that I liked...ever. All of the ones that I have met (and I emphasis where I say, that I've met...each dog is different) bitten people, whether it be due to lack of training or poor temperament I couldn't tell you. This is one breed that if I had to get, I would *only* get from a reputable breeder because BYB's have truly ruined the breed.
> Sorry I sound so negative, but I have met quite a few and they were all horrible dogs lol
> I wish you luck on your search!


It's all about who you meet, isn't it? I hate to say it but I feel the same about mini schnauzers. I've never met one who hasn't just stood there and yapped at me with an ear piercing bark that made me want to rip my own head off.

i haven't met alot of dachshunds - only about 10 in the past few years, most of them at the dog park and then my Snorkels and my foster dog. I liked them all. 

But I think the perception that little dogs are yappy and snappy is there for a reason. People don't treat them like dogs or exercise or train them so they get neurotic.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Personally I have never met a Daschund that I liked...ever. All of the ones that I have met (and I emphasis where I say, that I've met...each dog is different) bitten people, whether it be due to lack of training or poor temperament I couldn't tell you. This is one breed that if I had to get, I would *only* get from a reputable breeder because BYB's have truly ruined the breed.
> Sorry I sound so negative, but I have met quite a few and they were all horrible dogs lol
> I wish you luck on your search!


All the doxies I've had other than Madison were rescues and very poorly bred. Well, so is Madison actually and all but Sabrina are fantastic, sweet little dogs with no health or temperament issues. Sabrina's a mix and I pulled her from animal control at around 5 months old and she was already a bratty little sh*t then.
I've also worked for 2 doggie daycares and I can only think of one that used to come in that wasn't friendly. And she was just nervous more so than aggressive. We also had one that came in that was an excessive barker but so were about half the dogs that came in there. 
Sorry you've had such bad experiences with Dachshunds. They really are for the most part great little dogs.
I would recommend getting a young adult from a rescue, (mostly because I do rescue and know how many need good homes) but also because the foster home would be able to tell you a lot about the dog from their experience with it living in their home. Good luck in your search!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's all about who you meet, isn't it? I hate to say it but I feel the same about mini schnauzers. I've never met one who hasn't just stood there and yapped at me with an ear piercing bark that made me want to rip my own head off.
> 
> i haven't met alot of dachshunds - only about 10 in the past few years, most of them at the dog park and then my Snorkels and my foster dog. I liked them all.
> 
> But I think the perception that little dogs are yappy and snappy is there for a reason. People don't treat them like dogs or exercise or train them so they get neurotic.


I don't disagree there. Which is a huge problem with a lot of decent toy breeds, but I also believe it stems from the lack of people breeding them for their jobs...therefore ruining the breed. People want the dogs because it will fit in their handbag.It happens with a crap load of large breed dogs (minus the hand bag) as well (Look at Pit Bulls for example. BYB's ruined a good chunk of them and finding a decent breeder isn't easy)


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

dunno if this is true or not but i have heard that the coat type have differnt personalities?
(again dont know if this is at all true)
but ive ehard the smooth coated dogs tend to be more fiesty,stubborn and active
the long haired i heard is more laid back and lovey dovey and just wants to be spoiled
and the rough coated is very terrier like,high prey drive,tends to be nippy if not consistant and very alert.

i suppose it might make soem sense (maybe :/) but then again you hear you all sorts of untrue rumours about dogs

personally i would vist the dachshund breed club of amerca website and find a breeder refferal list contact a few and ask them they would be not only your ebst bet in getting spot on info but also you may just find your new breeder


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm with Cia...every dachshund I've met the past six months (and there seems to have been a surplus of them) have been such a-holes LOL. Either dog aggressive, or nippy towards humans. BUT, there is one dappled long haired that comes to one of the stores I work in that is such a doll, it's a 6 month old puppy and it's tail wags the whole time. 

A red smooth coat actually attacked Murphy like two months ago  Murph just walked by and it went after him and of course, Murphy screamed his head off lol.


I've also heard rumors that the smooth coats can have these temperament issues more often, that the long haired ones tend to be the friendliest/best, and that the wirehaired ones are complete whackos lol. Who knows if there's any truth to it or not. 

They are actually a breed I've always liked aesthetically but I've been really turned off lately. I'm sure going through a good breeder and doing a lot of research could remedy that though.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Any dog breed that has gotten super popular (dachshunds, chows, dalmations, cockers) in a short amount of time tends to suffer from temperament problems.. getting a dog from a good breeder will greatly cut down the odds of getting a bad tempered dog. The majority of dogs of ANY breed are BYB dogs and are not good examples of what the breed should be..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't have to go through a good breeder to get a good dog. 

There are many dogs with great temperaments in rescues. Snorkels and Parker both were old, neglected - and have wonderful temperaments and absolutely zero problems except those caused by years of neglect.

In fact, most rescues won't adopt dogs out that are bad tempered, or they will say they don't like other dogs, cats, kids, whatever. So you know you are not getting a dog that has a bad temperament.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Any dog breed that has gotten super popular (dachshunds, chows, dalmations, cockers) in a short amount of time tends to suffer from temperament problems.. getting a dog from a good breeder will greatly cut down the odds of getting a bad tempered dog. The majority of dogs of ANY breed are BYB dogs and are not good examples of what the breed should be..



This is true.

Someone told me that she didn't like frenchies because the ones she's met at work (vet office) Have been aggressive. I was like.....wait what? I'm thinking down in Kentucky she was coming across a lot of BYB/mill frenchies because frenchies (in my very biased opinion lol) have some of the sweetest personalities on them.

Although, dachshunds are much more drivey than a frenchie IMO, so there's probably a bit more energy/drive/powerful mindset to channel into positive direction vs a frenchie


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> You don't have to go through a good breeder to get a good dog.
> 
> There are many dogs with great temperaments in rescues. Snorkels and Parker both were old, neglected - and have wonderful temperaments and absolutely zero problems except those caused by years of neglect.
> 
> In fact, most rescues won't adopt dogs out that are bad tempered, or they will say they don't like other dogs, cats, kids, whatever. So you know you are not getting a dog that has a bad temperament.



You don't have to, but going through a good breeder vs a BYB or puppy mill (or pet store) will greatly increase your chances of getting a dog that is stable both in personality and health.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> You don't have to go through a good breeder to get a good dog.
> 
> There are many dogs with great temperaments in rescues. Snorkels and Parker both were old, neglected - and have wonderful temperaments and absolutely zero problems except those caused by years of neglect.
> 
> In fact, most rescues won't adopt dogs out that are bad tempered, or they will say they don't like other dogs, cats, kids, whatever. So you know you are not getting a dog that has a bad temperament.


Oh- of course you can get dogs that have great temperaments from less than good breeders. To be honest I didn't know what I was looking for in breeders when I got Bishop- he's just a product of a family pet on a farm that was used for some herding- no testing, no showing, etc. He is a GREAT dog and has the exact sheltie personality. Willow is a good dog, too. Tess is.. well, Tess. LOL.

But as a WHOLE, dog breeds do NOT benefit from mass popularity and it does result in indiscriminate breeding to make a few dollars. I do feel that the overall personality of the breed is comprimised when this happens.. but of course there are many (even the majority?) of individual dogs that are just fine despite their breeding.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> You don't have to, but going through a good breeder vs a BYB or puppy mill (or pet store) will greatly increase your chances of getting a dog that is stable both in personality and health.


i don't believe that. I think getting a dog from a rescue (unless you are getting a puppy) will tell you the health AND temperament. In fact, I think it increases your chances unless you want a puppy.

And if someone wants a puppy, i think the term "good breeder" is thrown about too carelessly. The "best" breeders of dachshunds are breeding them hideously long and deformed. That's what is hot right now. I think it would be very difficult to find a "good breeder" who does all the tests PLUS breeds the dogs not to be a show dog or to look cool, but to be healthy for a lifetime.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everything xellil said. 

I've had my wire hair doxie since she was 10 weeks old. Potty training has been difficult but I do think we finally have it mastered. The difficulty is living in an apartment and her wee little bladder. Every time I took her out she was far more interested in what her big brother was doing, than actually peeing. I made some adjustments to my balcony so she can go out there. Put up a screen that splits in the middle with magnets to close it behind her so she can just walk through it and a nice big box of real grass for her to tinkle in. I still have pee pads in the apartment for night time and between the balcony and pee pads, we haven't had anymore mishaps on the carpet. 

Training in general isn't the easiest. We've got "sit" and she pretty much does what snorkles does. LOL. I've been working on shake for months and she's just not getting it. 

She is FANTASTIC with other dogs! She plays with all of them and has never nipped another dog or human. I was surprised myself that I fell in love with a dachshund because the ones I'd experienced before were nasty little nippers. I think that is mostly to do with their owners not properly socializing them. Tiffa's big brother is an Australian Shepherd and her best friend is a Bulldog. She is always around other dogs. She also goes to a doggy daycare now and then where she spends all day playing with dogs her size. When she really really really wants to play, she will pull Tanis' tail and nip his ankles to get him up, but only him. She doesn't do that to other dogs and Tanis plays along with her.

The stubbornness and difficulty in training are made up for by the most playful animal I've ever had. And if "Extreme Cuddling" were a sport, she'd have a gold medal. 

This is how she is at play






And with cats


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh- of course you can get dogs that have great temperaments from less than good breeders. To be honest I didn't know what I was looking for in breeders when I got Bishop- he's just a product of a family pet on a farm that was used for some herding- no testing, no showing, etc. He is a GREAT dog and has the exact sheltie personality. Willow is a good dog, too. Tess is.. well, Tess. LOL.
> 
> But as a WHOLE, dog breeds do NOT benefit from mass popularity and it does result in indiscriminate breeding to make a few dollars. I do feel that the overall personality of the breed is comprimised when this happens.. but of course there are many (even the majority?) of individual dogs that are just fine despite their breeding.


I do agree - mass breeding is horrible for any breed. Horrible. I can't even say that enough. But I don't have faith in breeders, i guess. If I were picking a younger dog, I'd go to a rescue and get a dog about 2 years old so I could see for myself what kind of health and temperament it has.

By the way, I saw on Facebook the other day two beautiful Grand Champion dachshunds in a rescue. Their owner had died and family didn't want them.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> i don't believe that. I think getting a dog from a rescue (unless you are getting a puppy) will tell you the health AND temperament. In fact, I think it increases your chances unless you want a puppy.
> 
> And if someone wants a puppy, i think the term "good breeder" is thrown about too carelessly. The "best" breeders of dachshunds are breeding them hideously long and deformed. That's what is hot right now. I think it would be very difficult to find a "good breeder" who does all the tests PLUS breeds the dogs not to be a show dog or to look cool, but to be healthy for a lifetime.


I do agree with you there. I do NOT think showing is the way to go. It's wrecked a lot of breeds. I'd never buy a dog now that was not health tested though, and from stable temperamented parents. I will still get dogs from breeders (I AM getting more IGs in the future, will rescue too).. but my breed is not overly exaggerated.

The popularity thing has kind of wrecked mixes too- mutts like labradoodles, bichon-shih tzus, etc.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> i don't believe that. I think getting a dog from a rescue (unless you are getting a puppy) will tell you the health AND temperament. In fact, I think it increases your chances unless you want a puppy.
> 
> And if someone wants a puppy, i think the term "good breeder" is thrown about too carelessly. The "best" breeders of dachshunds are breeding them hideously long and deformed. That's what is hot right now. I think it would be very difficult to find a "good breeder" who does all the tests PLUS breeds the dogs not to be a show dog or to look cool, but to be healthy for a lifetime.


I'm not opposed to rescue at all, and you can get exactly what you want if you go through a rescue. But if someone is set on getting a puppy, then I think they have better chances of a positive experience going through a reputable breeder vs a BYB or puppy mill/pet store  That's what I was mostly comparing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Dachshunds sound a lot like IGs LOL. Drivey, playful, CUDDLY, stubborn, hard to housetrain.. though I will say that Tess is in NO WAY as stubborn as Willow Hound. Aren't dachshunds technically terriers, or are they true hounds?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I'm not opposed to rescue at all, and you can get exactly what you want if you go through a rescue. But if someone is set on getting a puppy, then I think they have better chances of a positive experience going through a reputable breeder vs a BYB or puppy mill/pet store  That's what I was mostly comparing.


I can't argue with you there. I also think folks who present themselves as "good breeders" are really BYB breeders. The line is fine sometimes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Dachshunds sound a lot like IGs LOL. Drivey, playful, CUDDLY, stubborn, hard to housetrain.. though I will say that Tess is in NO WAY as stubborn as Willow Hound. Aren't dachshunds technically terriers, or are they true hounds?


They are hounds. Although I think there has been some disagreement about where they belong in a dog show.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

There is also the "Silky" coated Dachshund that is a mix of wire and long hair. Tiffa has a few Silky siblings that are OMG cute! Their owners post pictures on Molly's facebook page that just make me melt. They seem to have really wonderful personalities... cuddly and playful.

Here's Tiffa's brother 









If I had more space I would totally get a silky!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> And if someone wants a puppy, i think the term "good breeder" is thrown about too carelessly. The "best" breeders of dachshunds are breeding them hideously long and deformed. That's what is hot right now. I think it would be very difficult to find a "good breeder" who does all the tests PLUS breeds the dogs not to be a show dog or to look cool, but to be healthy for a lifetime.


there are bad breeders who have champion dogs who show too and THOSE are it.
if they are breeding overly-exagerated dogs of any breed thus causeing health issues they ARE bad breeders.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> there are bad breeders who have champion dogs who show too and THOSE are it.
> if they are breeding overly-exagerated dogs of any breed thus causeing health issues they ARE bad breeders.


Exactly. Which is why I would hate to think someone might think a breeder must be good because their dogs have a bunch of titles behind their names, or a long lineage.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you need to decide what qualities are important to you first and in what order. Are you wanting a dog to show, to do trials with, house pet, therapy dog, agility? Is health first a premium? Temperament or pedigree. What can you live without and what must you have. if you come to me for a hairball collie who just stands and looks pretty in the ring then you can breed it till 7 or 8 you will leave with nothing. If you respect that health (we are naturally rearing) and temperament are simultaneously critical then we have a starting point and your odds of taking home one of my babies increases exponentially if you want to raise naturally. Decide what you want and then start talking to the right people whether it is breeders or rescue groups knowing what your needs are is half the battle.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

We've had quite a few come through our shelter and they have always been very nice dogs. They were all very friendly, social and good with their food/toys/dogs etc We had one that was definitely a "one person" type of dog, and another who was nervous of men, but the rest loved everybody they met. Overall, I haven't had a single bad experience with a Doxie


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's all about who you meet, isn't it? I hate to say it but I feel the same about mini schnauzers. I've never met one who hasn't just stood there and yapped at me with an ear piercing bark that made me want to rip my own head off.
> 
> i haven't met alot of dachshunds - only about 10 in the past few years, most of them at the dog park and then my Snorkels and my foster dog. I liked them all.
> 
> But I think the perception that little dogs are yappy and snappy is there for a reason. People don't treat them like dogs or exercise or train them so they get neurotic.


OMG-- I agree about the Mini Schnauzers, and I grew up with one! Never. Never. Again. Uh, yeah.. about the "rip your head off yapping..." I though my young ears would just burst out bleeding one day...

Anyway, the only dachshund I met personally was a mini dachshund that I met as a wee pup in the local dog run. He was/is so tiny, I had to keep an eye on him constantly because I was afraid I would just step on him. Plus, the fact that his coat was black, and his owner would often come to the run after dark, and he would wind his way in between everybody's legs... yikes. But he is a very sweet dog- and fearless. He'll mix it up with the big dogs anytime.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

xellil said:


> You don't have to go through a good breeder to get a good dog.
> 
> There are many dogs with great temperaments in rescues. Snorkels and Parker both were old, neglected - and have wonderful temperaments and absolutely zero problems except those caused by years of neglect.
> 
> *In fact, most rescues won't adopt dogs out that are bad tempered, or they will say they don't like other dogs, cats, kids, whatever. So you know you are not getting a dog that has a bad temperament*.


I disagree with what I've bolded. There *are* good rescues out there, but they are almost as common as good breeders in my experience/opinion. A lot of rescues will get rid of just about any dog for whatever reason. I have personally seen rescues give out human aggressive bull breeds to families with CHILDREN (and people wonder why the breed has such a bad name?) Lately because they are so overstocked and understaffed (thanks to bybs) they are not capable of doing the proper evaluations. (I mean come on, I've seen that video of the temperament test that they do in shelter..it's a joke) 

I do agree though, you don't always have to go through a good breeder to get a good dog, however with breeds with severe health issues that is the closest thing to at least...somewhat guarantee a healthy dog *somewhat*. Some dogs just aren't wired properly and even with going through the proper channels you can still get an unstable dog (or unhealthy)

Neither of my dogs came from breeders and they are both the best that I could ask for, Raj has some fear issues but he is still a safe dog to be around and Willow...well...shes a freakin mush lol. I wouldn't trade either of them for the world. 

It's just there are certain dogs I would *only* get from a breeder, English Bulldogs pugs and the like, actually any small breed I would probably only get from a breeder, but I have no intention on getting any of those breeds. Oh and a Doberman, if I ever do get my wish I would probably only get one through a breeder but that's mostly because I want to show a Dobe lol


I don't want it to come off as I am saying there is something wrong with adoption, because *I really don't think there is* lol I'm just saying that shelters and rescues sometimes are not all that better than some BYBs so you don't always know what you're going to get.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess the moral of the story is you just have to do alot of research. I just don't think breeders are the only places to get good dogs. I do believe some rescues are way too lax and some are way too strict. With humans running the show it's sure not perfect. 

My Doberman is a great dog and he's a rescue - I know he originally came from a breeder, I'm sure a BYB. She was banned from AKC for awhile for falsifying paperwork and I can't locate her at all now.

Snorkels was loved by someone at some point, I'm sure. I hate to think she lived her whole life like she lived the part before I got her. She's got to be totally BYB or else a defect - her bottom jaw is really undershot.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

> I disagree with what I've bolded. There *are* good rescues out there, but they are almost as common as good breeders in my experience/opinion. A lot of rescues will get rid of just about any dog for whatever reason. I have personally seen rescues give out human aggressive bull breeds to families with CHILDREN (and people wonder why the breed has such a bad name?) Lately because they are so overstocked and understaffed (thanks to bybs) they are not capable of doing the proper evaluations. (I mean come on, I've seen that video of the temperament test that they do in shelter..it's a joke)


I totally agree. Working in a shelter, and dealing with people from other shelters/rescues, its scary some of the dogs that some organizations will put up for adoption. 

However, I do have to say that temperament tests are not a joke. 90% of dogs with a history of aggression will show aggression during a behavior evaluation. The fact that almost all dogs with a history of aggression show it during a behavior eval, tells us that they are a reliable tool in identifying dogs with a propensity for aggression. Obviously there are some shelters/rescues that do crappy, unreliable evals, but I would like to think those are not the norm.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> I totally agree. Working in a shelter, and dealing with people from other shelters/rescues, its scary some of the dogs that some organizations will put up for adoption.
> 
> However, I do have to say that temperament tests are not a joke. 90% of dogs with a history of aggression will show aggression during a behavior evaluation. The fact that almost all dogs with a history of aggression show it during a behavior eval, tells us that they are a reliable tool in identifying dogs with a propensity for aggression. Obviously there are some shelters/rescues that do crappy, unreliable evals, but I would like to think those are not the norm.


I'm not talking about the actual TTS (I think those are the abbreviations) I'm talking about the ones where they take a stressed out dog and basically torment it by shoving random crap in their face hoping for a reaction. THOSE are not reliable tests IMO, you can never really know a dogs temperament until it in a home situation IME


(and nobody is disagreeing with you xellil no worries  )


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Liz said:


> I think you need to decide what qualities are important to you first and in what order. Are you wanting a dog to show, to do trials with, house pet, therapy dog, agility? Is health first a premium? Temperament or pedigree. What can you live without and what must you have. if you come to me for a hairball collie who just stands and looks pretty in the ring then you can breed it till 7 or 8 you will leave with nothing. If you respect that health (we are naturally rearing) and temperament are simultaneously critical then we have a starting point and your odds of taking home one of my babies increases exponentially if you want to raise naturally. Decide what you want and then start talking to the right people whether it is breeders or rescue groups knowing what your needs are is half the battle.


This. If I picked just based on looks i'd never have gotten a whippet. Although I adore the look now, I was "meh" on it before. Just research research research suggested what I was looking for energy, health and temperament wise (i'd never had a dog before and wanted something that would be easy to master, size wise and temperament wise). Plus lure coursing is so much fun. 
Best decision ever as Piper has done a ton to improve my parents lives. They are far more active then they were before, socially and physically. Now they have Flynn and the two of them have made a racetrack in the backyard....


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My family use to breed daschunds. I adore the breed but they are a handful (not in a bad way though). These guys are true hounds (with a bit of scrappy terrier mixed in). They can be used for hunting (at least the "old world" style, not so long and dwarfy), are generally up for whatever you want to do. They need to be exercised to keep them from turning into "sausages". Most get along with other dogs, people, cats. I wouldn't trust them around smaller rodent like pets. In my experience, females can be a bit more likely to have attitude with each other. I, personally, didn't find it hard to housebreak any of my dogs (but I seem to have been lucky, so far at least). Mine have been great little guard dogs and babysitters. Funny, after the fact, story: We had a smooth standard who "adopted" my baby brother. From the time we brought my brother home, where ever he was, there was Red. One day (first and last time), my mom got a non-family member babysitter. We were only going to be gone a couple of hours and it was during his (he was about 18 months) naptime, so we figured it wouldn't be a problem. Well, our appointment was cancelled so we got back early, my mom went to check on my brother while I talked to the sitter. My mom comes in asking the sitter where the "baby" was. Sitter said in bed, but nope the boy was gone. Instant meltdown, we searched the house no baby and that's when we realized that Red was gone too. The family spread out to search the neighborhood. We found my brother "strolling" down the street with Red at his side and an elderly gentleman following them. The gentleman said he"d seen them at the park, but when Red wouldn't let him get near, he decided to follow them to make sure they got home safe. We were told that Red made sure no one got near my brother.
Dachsunds are big dogs in a little package (at least they should be, imo). In my experience with this breed; the "softer" the coat, the "softer" the "attitude". 
Ahh, I see my babble prevention button is broken so I guess Ishould stop


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

what a neat (though I am sure scary at the time!) story!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> This. If I picked just based on looks i'd never have gotten a whippet. Although I adore the look now, I was "meh" on it before. Just research research research suggested what I was looking for energy, health and temperament wise (i'd never had a dog before and wanted something that would be easy to master, size wise and temperament wise). Plus lure coursing is so much fun.
> Best decision ever as Piper has done a ton to improve my parents lives. They are far more active then they were before, socially and physically. Now they have Flynn and the two of them have made a racetrack in the backyard....




I was NOT a sighthound fan at all (based on looks). they did nothing for me. BUT, I lived with a whippet and four Ibizan hounds last year and I'm TOTALLY a sight hound person now, I think they are gorgeous dogs, and the whippet's personality won me over totally, I'll probably have one someday.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Before I got Sargeant, I never gave dachshunds much thought. 

Now, I LOVE them. 

But not their owners as much. Working at a pet store, I have seen some horrible behavioral issues with dachshunds. They bark and might even snip at you. And the owners just ignore it? Maybe this is why they have a bad rap?

Now I admit, my Sarge is a mix. He is mixed with poodle so I guess he has both traits. But I see more dachshund in both his physical attributes and behavior. But keep in mind, he is a mix.

He was difficult to housetrain. Partially my fault but it is known of the breed. We still, to this day (almost nine years later) occasionally have accidents. Please don't suggest a crate to me. That is a whole other story 

They can be stubborn and strong willed. They are definitely a hound dog even if they remind you of a terrier. ITS IN THEIR NAME. Dachshund. badger dog. They, like many hounds, are all nose. Everything about them is built to smell things from their long noses, closeness to the ground, and droopy ears. 

They are possessive and territorial of their people. I have seen this in quite a few doxies. They have a lot of energy but are happy being lap dogs too as long as their minds are stimulated. Of all my dogs, Sarge needs the most brain games. Plan to play hide the treat and other related games. They also like to dig. They were bred to, don't deny them of their nature. Give them a sandbox filled with dirt if you can't let them dig up the yard. It is a great pleasure for many doxies (although not all). 

Sarge is half short haired doxie. I have heard the different hair types are different because the dogs used to create them were different. A wire hair is more of a hunter while a short haired is more of an ass. LOL. Or so, I have been told. I love them all. Since having Sarge, I have grown to love dachshunds, although I think Sarge is kind of unique. I really think more people should make doxie/poodle crosses. Im not into designer dogs, but there is something to this mix I really love and haven't found in other mutts I know and love. 

They are smart so be careful that they don't train you. They can become overweight very easily (sigh) so plan to have regular walks and vigorous play sessions. Because the pure breds are so eggagerated in their features, they have issues with their knees and backs, so no jumping off the bed (We have a staircase for Sargeant but he never uses it, the brat) or off anywhere high. 

They are lovable and many of them like to cuddle. Shedding isn't too bad but with wirehair, stripping is a good idea. The problem is stripping takes time and groomers either wont do it or charge a fortune so maybe learn how to yourself if you chose the wirey kind. 

I wish you luck in your journey into weenerdom. Keep up updated if you get one because dachshund puppies are so cute its disgusting. Actually, I think they are ALWAYS cute but maybe I am biased.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the great info, is very helpful , I have a better image of the breed now.




xellil said:


> It's all about who you meet, isn't it? I hate to say it but I feel the same about mini schnauzers. I've never met one who hasn't just stood there and yapped at me with an ear piercing bark that made me want to rip my own head off.
> 
> i haven't met alot of dachshunds - only about 10 in the past few years, most of them at the dog park and then my Snorkels and my foster dog. I liked them all.
> 
> But I think the perception that little dogs are yappy and snappy is there for a reason. People don't treat them like dogs or exercise or train them so they get neurotic.


LOL, most of the schnauzers I have met are like that too, I have only met a few good ones at shows and some in our walks but most of them are extremely barky and have serious DA.

As for the daschunds I have only met a few purebreed ones, as most of them we I live are mixed, of the purebreed ones like half were snappy or they just be aloof.



Liz said:


> I think you need to decide what qualities are important to you first and in what order. Are you wanting a dog to show, to do trials with, house pet, therapy dog, agility? Is health first a premium? Temperament or pedigree. What can you live without and what must you have. if you come to me for a hairball collie who just stands and looks pretty in the ring then you can breed it till 7 or 8 you will leave with nothing. If you respect that health (we are naturally rearing) and temperament are simultaneously critical then we have a starting point and your odds of taking home one of my babies increases exponentially if you want to raise naturally. Decide what you want and then start talking to the right people whether it is breeders or rescue groups knowing what your needs are is half the battle.



As for shelters and rescues it's really hard were I live (Honduras, central america) since we don't have any shelters in the country, the only rescue is a vet who picks up feral dogs from the streets or takes unwanted litters from people who go to her place to drop them off (most of them are mixes or elder purebreeds)
the big problem wit feral dogs is that is too risky to take one because Pompadour, he is so tiny and too sensible, when the little girl that came to visit slapped him he got really scared and was very afraid to see kids, it took a LOT of work to show him that not all the kids are going to hurt him, he is a lot better now but he is reserved around them.

So since Pompadour loves to play wit small dogs, if another dog attacks him or bully him I'm afraid that he can get traumatized like wit the little girl incident.


As for I want as a second dog is to make me and Pompadour company, and it would be ideal if I can show him, we could take him along wit Pompadour to shows.






xellil said:


> I guess the moral of the story is you just have to do alot of research. I just don't think breeders are the only places to get good dogs. I do believe some rescues are way too lax and some are way too strict. With humans running the show it's sure not perfect.
> 
> My Doberman is a great dog and he's a rescue - I know he originally came from a breeder, I'm sure a BYB. She was banned from AKC for awhile for falsifying paperwork and I can't locate her at all now.
> 
> Snorkels was loved by someone at some point, I'm sure. I hate to think she lived her whole life like she lived the part before I got her. She's got to be totally BYB or else a defect - her bottom jaw is really undershot.


Agree, Pompadour who is from a breeder is a very good companion, however in my childhood we had Oso that was a GSD/ husky mix (a BYB dog) that a friend of my father gave away for free since the female had a big litter, he was very sweet and lovable but was very nervious,



KittyKat said:


> This. If I picked just based on looks i'd never have gotten a whippet. Although I adore the look now, I was "meh" on it before. Just research research research suggested what I was looking for energy, health and temperament wise (i'd never had a dog before and wanted something that would be easy to master, size wise and temperament wise). Plus lure coursing is so much fun.
> Best decision ever as Piper has done a ton to improve my parents lives. They are far more active then they were before, socially and physically. Now they have Flynn and the two of them have made a racetrack in the backyard....



Whippets are cool, they are in my watch list, I really like the look and how the ones I have met behave.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Funny- I'd always been a sighthound person (because of looks) and disregarded dogs like pugs, frenchies and boxers based on looks.. now I love the breeds because of their personalities LOL. A frenchie is on my list of dogs to one day own. 

My IG is my forever breed, though :biggrin:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

As for trainability... one of my dachshunds is a canine good citizen, and is working on her Trick Dog titles. The other knows quite a few tricks as well, and will be working on his Trick Dog titles soon. All of the dachshund books I have read claim that they are really difficult to train, but I think that consistency is key with them. Both of mine thrive when the training is fun and upbeat. 

Dachshunds can get pretty snippy with other dogs, people, and children if not properly socialized. CONTINUED socialization is a must for them as well. Even though Treasure has her CGC, she will regress quickly if I don't keep up with her training.

I thought I would never own a dachshund until I rescued Treasure. They just weren't my breed. I absolutely love her to death! Then, almost 5 years later, I got married and inherited another one... lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> The popularity thing has kind of wrecked mixes too- mutts like labradoodles, bichon-shih tzus, etc.


Just taking advantage of our gullibility to marketing. Who would pay over $1000 for a mutt? Apparently a bunch of us idiots.

I know that probably sounds mean, but it's all in the marketing - just like dog food and so many other things. My dog training class was full of "doodles" of all mixes. They were very popular in indianapolis. Sweet dogs, but no different than a pit/lab mix which unfortunately isn't the hot dog right now.

Keep in mind, I think it's crazy to pay a bunch of money for ANY dog when there are so many wonderful dogs that need good homes people can get for a few hundred bucks down to free. 

But if I were going to have more money than sense, it would be with a purebred dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I thought I would never own a dachshund until I rescued Treasure. They just weren't my breed. I absolutely love her to death! Then, almost 5 years later, I got married and inherited another one... lol.


we should never say never, huh? When I got Snorkels I didn't even know she was a dachshund. I saw her at an adoption event. She was extremely overweight and had long hair and I didn't even know dachshunds came with long hair. 

Plus I was NEVER going to own a little dog because they are yappy and irritating.

One of my predictions with little dogs has come true - she is easily stepped on. I lose her in the yard. She can go through cracks and hide - especially now that it's warmer no telling where she is half the time. I don't have that problem with Rebel!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Doxies are fabulous. Beanie was adopted as well. Just be aware that you need to train your Doxie not to jump and not to climb stairs, so as to hopefully avoid back issues. At the recommendation of my vet, I supplement with 250 milligrams of Ester-C daily for the promotion of disk health.

I was soooooo close to adopting "Tug" (Male A) seen here: DashBebe8wks

I love and adore the black and tan's!

-- Tara


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Doxies are fabulous. Beanie was adopted as well. Just be aware that you need to train your Doxie not to jump and not to climb stairs, so as to hopefully avoid back issues. At the recommendation of my vet, I supplement with 250 milligrams of Ester-C daily for the promotion of disk health.
> 
> I was soooooo close to adopting "Tug" (Male A) seen here: DashBebe8wks
> 
> ...


OMG, I forgot to mention that we do have stairs in the house, the house is two story high.





xellil said:


> we should never say never, huh? When I got Snorkels I didn't even know she was a dachshund. I saw her at an adoption event. She was extremely overweight and had long hair and I didn't even know dachshunds came with long hair.
> 
> Plus I was NEVER going to own a little dog because they are yappy and irritating.
> 
> One of my predictions with little dogs has come true - she is easily stepped on. I lose her in the yard. She can go through cracks and hide - especially now that it's warmer no telling where she is half the time. I don't have that problem with Rebel!



Neat story, when did you find out she is a daschund? 

She sounds different from Pompadour, he likes to follow people everywhere mostly me, he is like my shadow always walking or siting next to me, if I'm not home he goes to search for another person to be their shadow, LOL.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We used to live in a two story house - we brought Snorkels upstairs at night but we didn't let her go up them by herself; she got carried. We put up baby gates. We also have ramps for the outside steps and she's real good about using them.

We still fight the couch jumping. If she thinks there is food up there, she's going up. I tried steps but they didn't work. Like other people have said, dachshunds are stubborn! I just try to block her or make it easier to do one thing or another.

I found out she was a dachshund when I got home and looked her up on Petfinder - the last thing I wanted was a weenie dog but I was angry at my husband for really hating the idea of adopting our foster Doberman. So I got her basically out of spite because he said he liked small dogs. I did not, however, tell the rescue people that and of course we adore her.

And everyone i know tells how cuddly their dachshunds are. My foster dog Parker wanted to cuddle all the time. I think Snorkels is kind of weird in that she doesn't.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to say that I am very glad that the dachshunds I've own have been "old style". I didn't have to worry about stairs or jumping. Heck, most of mine hunted.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Celt said:


> I have to say that I am very glad that the dachshunds I've own have been "old style". I didn't have to worry about stairs or jumping. Heck, most of mine hunted.


yep, I actually think Snorkels isn't built that badly although Abi's doxie is built better. Her rear legs are straight and they are a little longer, plus her back is not extremely long.

she does have arthritis and some degenerating discs, but doesn't seem to have ever had an actual spinal injury so I consider myself lucky. 

But, when she goes off a bed or down the stairs I still cross my fingers she didn't hurt herself. It's really sad what they've done to them - Parker's rear legs were very bent and he seemed much longer than Snorkels and lower to the ground.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I have to say that I am very glad that the dachshunds I've own have been "old style". I didn't have to worry about stairs or jumping. Heck, most of mine hunted.


I'm glad Indy has much longer legs than a standard dachshund you see nowadays, he can jump, climb trees and run like the wind with no issues.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> We used to live in a two story house - we brought Snorkels upstairs at night but we didn't let her go up them by herself; she got carried. We put up baby gates. We also have ramps for the outside steps and she's real good about using them.
> 
> We still fight the couch jumping. If she thinks there is food up there, she's going up. I tried steps but they didn't work. Like other people have said, dachshunds are stubborn! I just try to block her or make it easier to do one thing or another.
> 
> ...


Hmm I will have to think well about daschunds and the stairs, it can be a problem mostly when upstairs there's only a small living room and few rooms, downstairs is the main living room as well the kitchen, studio, etc.

Good thing you got Snorkels, my father disliked small dogs before too but when Pompadour came he changed his mind.



Unosmom said:


> I'm glad Indy has much longer legs than a standard dachshund you see nowadays, he can jump, climb trees and run like the wind with no issues.


Wow those are cool looking legs, I wish I could see something even close to Indy, *all* the BYB daschunds and bassets we have here have twisted legs, none of them have straight front legs the main problems are the knees and the hands, in all of the the hands from an open "V" to the sides and never point straight to the front of the dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Wow those are cool looking legs, I wish I could see something even close to Indy, *all* the BYB daschunds and bassets we have here have twisted legs, none of them have straight front legs the main problems are the knees and the hands, in all of the the hands from an open "V" to the sides and never point straight to the front of the dog.


i would not get one of those dogs, honestly. My little foster, Parker, was built like that. Worse, his back legs were so bent his knees touched while his feet pointed out to the side. He actually got around alot better than I thought a dog with such bent legs would get around, but the danger of injury is just so high.

Snorkels' legs aren't bent either and I am SO grateful everything points forward as it should


It's not just BYB breeders that do that. Well, I think ANYONE who breeds such deformity is a poor breeder but like so many breeds they show dogs are deformed. Here is a dog from a "reputable" breeder recommended by the Dachshund Club of America - Champion dogs and poor things are so deformed. Look at his legs compared to Indi and even Snorkels.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> i would not get one of those dogs, honestly. My little foster, Parker, was built like that. Worse, his back legs were so bent his knees touched while his feet pointed out to the side. He actually got around alot better than I thought a dog with such bent legs would get around, but the danger of injury is just so high.
> 
> Snorkels' legs aren't bent either and I am SO grateful everything points forward as it should
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I'm uncertain of getting a BYB dog of any breed from what we have here even if is for free (will not buy one), we already had many problems wit some dogs we had in the past like a boxer wit hip dysplacia and the GSD/husky mix that had some severe nervious and panic issues.

The main problem is that many people here believe *only* the male needs to be purebred for all the puppies on the litter to be purebred , that's why at dog shows all  the dogs are imported or have imported parents because its extremely difficult to get a true purebred.

Just take my poodle for example, when I'm walking him many people ask me what is his breed and many are shocked to hear he is a poodle or even a dog some people have told me he is a monkey not a dog , this is because purebred poodles are extremely rare the ones from BYB have flat muzzles and round heads (like shih tzus) very short legs, long backs , etc.

A months ago I was walking Pompadour and a man asked me the breed, later he said it is very rare to see dogs like him and the man said "Is going to be difficult to find a female for him, so you should breed him wit a mutt, since he is pure breed all the puppies are going to be purebred too" I did say "No way, they couldn't be purebred" and he replied "Maybe not but they will be identical to him , and you could sell them as purebreds and make a lot of money" uke:


Is not that I'm against mixes but it makes me very mad to see people breeding wit out control them and selling them as X breed and fooling people just for quick cash or because "they will get sick if they don't have sex" and a good portion of them have severe physical of temperament issues, but this happens to purebreds as well.


As for the dashunds, that little fellow on the pic is extreme, in magazines I have seen some less extreme ones maybe are the lines, I still need to research more info of them, I still have other breeds on the list for my second dog and still looking more info on them before getting the pup.

Others are whippets, pomeranian, cockers , chihuahuas.

It's a good thing poodles haven't changed too mush from the old times.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's the first time I've ever heard if you only have one purebred parent the puppies will be purebred! Where do people come up with this stuff? That's just nuts.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

that photo looks pretty old, perhaps they might have changed in appearance a bit?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> that photo looks pretty old, perhaps they might have changed in appearance a bit?


I don't know - it's on their website and all their dogs look like that. But it could be an old photo.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It looks pretty old compared to the photo I have of myself with a frenchie last year LOL.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> That's the first time I've ever heard if you only have one purebred parent the puppies will be purebred! Where do people come up with this stuff? That's just nuts.


I'm not sure, but it appears it has to do wit royalty in humans, like when a prince marries a simple common woman, so their offspring are now "blue bloods" .


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't like the breed, until I adopted Mouse... Now I am totally a convert, and have another one. Both of mine are rescued Double Dapples, and both are deaf. Mouse doesn't see well either. 

Boo was seriously food aggressive and often growly and snappy. But he's not anymore. Boo was 6.5 I adopted him though, and fat and spoiled. He's come a long way in a year and 5 months.

Mouse was 5 months when I adopted her, and I have never met a sweeter, funnier little dog!!! She has such personality! but serious brat when she was a puppy... into EVERYTHING!!! that little nose of hers got her into more trouble! LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband's aunt's house has gone to the dogs. When there is a get together, everyone brings their (small) dogs. I usually bring Sarge (Dozer goes, but not often. And Hunter, forget it. He is too ball crazed).

Anyways, I wish I had pictures to show you. It is quite something. Sargeant's mother is usually there. She is a pure bred short haired dachshund. Another fellow party goer brings her purebred dachshunds as well and wow is there a difference. 

Sarge's mom has a long back and short, outward facing front feet. The other dachshund has an even LONGER back with SHORTER and more outward facing front feet. The other doxie also has a much longer, narrower face (very houndy looking). The other doxie has papers and champions in her lineage and is such a freak show (similar to that picture posted above). Sarge's mom was probably from a BYB (I don't know for sure). She does not have papers or lineage or anything but she looks somewhat more structurally sound. Sarge is by far better off structurally than the other two since he has poodle in him but he did get his moms legs and back.

I just find it amazing how those two doxies are both the same breed and yet so different. If I think of it, I will snap a pic. The other doxie is in bad shape though, I haven't seen her in a while. She has a hard time walking and getting around. Poor girl. 

WHAT ARE WE DOING TO OUR DOGS????


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Boo has the crooked front legs, and his feet splay out like paddles... they used him for stud  Mouse has nice straight legs, but is missing half a back foot (injury before she was rescued) and it makes walking painful for her. She hops constantly. Boo is not, however very long, whereas Mouse is a bit longer. I stress constantly about their backs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my neighbor has a Dachshund. our dogs play together nicely in the yard and in the house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> WHAT ARE WE DOING TO OUR DOGS????


Exactly. And so many breeds. And people wonder why I have such a dim view of breeders and dog shows that doesn't have anything to do with puppy mills or BYBs.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Breeding for extremes in any breed should be outlawed! Just look at what they've done to the English Bulldog! One of the reasons I think that breeders should dual title their dogs, before breeding. One title in conformation, and one in something else. (agility, flyball, tracking, earthdog, lurecoursing, field trials, Shutzhund, obedience, rally-o, etc.) That would help make sure that unhealthy extremes aren't being bred for. If a Dachshund can do earthdog, or bloodtracking or something, it shows athleticism, and drive are still within the breed that we love, and the breed would be a healthier one. And it would show a breeder that is more interested in health and "fit for function" (as the KC calls it) than the average breeder.

The KC and Crufts is attempting to change that. They implemented a new rule this year. They had vet checks for dogs of certain extreme breeds that won best in breed at Crufts. there were several that didn't pass. Judges are going to have to stop looking at the more extreme dogs of the breed. There was alot of controvercy over it. but I think it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it's a start although too little too late. Some of those dogs weren't disqualified because they were deformed but for some temporary injury.

After i saw that video with the spaniels screaming in agony because their brains grew too big for their skulls, I swear it made me want to do something that I'd probably be arrested for if I wrote it down in public. Because they did it ON PURPOSE, for looks.

GSDs are horribly deformed, and they were such majestic and wonderful dogs. Now they are crippled and in pain their whole lives. The list goes on and on. 

Dachshunds of course have been deformed but you can still find them built ok - Snorkels is, Abi's dog is, and I know some breeders who ARE good breeders make sure they have the legs and backs to let them live a healthy life. But there probably aren't many of them.

My foster Parker is 10 years old at least and he has some disc compression and arthritis but he is still getting along fine and it was very hard to keep him from jumping and climbing stairs so I know his back felt ok. I think with care and lots of glucosamine maybe a dachshund with the worst conformation can still live a good life.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

The one thing I would add for any Doxie owner, or potential Doxie owner, is to review the Dogerslist site: Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc and join the Yahoo Group. It's a great thing to be educated before an emergency happens. After spending some time reading the articles on the site and the posts in the Group, some vets are not as familiar with IVDD treatment as one might hope. You want to be fully informed of what you expect your vet to do and what your options are, should the worst happen.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

tem_sat said:


> The one thing I would add for any Doxie owner, or potential Doxie owner, is to review the Dogerslist site: Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc and join the Yahoo Group. It's a great thing to be educated before an emergency happens. After spending some time reading the articles on the site and the posts in the Group, some vets are not as familiar with IVDD treatment as one might hope. You want to be fully informed of what you expect your vet to do and what your options are, should the worst happen.


Yes, this site has been a fav. of mine since I adopted Mouse! I'm on a Dachshund forum and this was posted a few times. Mine are on several supplements to support joint and back health, and so far, have had no issues. It's not like they're from good breeders, so I am cautious with their health. I try not to let them go down stairs, or jump off furniture, though Mouse is a little devil, and thinks she can fly, so I dont always catch her. 

Though maybe she can fly...









:biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do with my dogs like I do with myself. I try to believe it's not there. Snorkels foster mom gave me a DVD on it when I adopted her and if something horrible happens I'll watch it. the only thing I know is to put her in a little box so she can't move and take her to a specialist.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Sad to say, but if I were to ever get another dachshund I would most likely buy one from one of the byb from around here. Most of the dachshunds around here a "rectangles". Their backs are longer than they are tall but it's not a narrow rectangle shape. They're legs and feet are straight and "tight". Then again (probably going to get stoned for this), there are a lot of breeds that I'd go with byb on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Celt said:


> Sad to say, but if I were to ever get another dachshund I would most likely buy one from one of the byb from around here. Most of the dachshunds around here a "rectangles". Their backs are longer than they are tall but it's not a narrow rectangle shape. They're legs and feet are straight and "tight". Then again (probably going to get stoned for this), there are a lot of breeds that I'd go with byb on.


I don't think all BYBs are necessarily bad. I think most of them are. But what's the real difference in a good BYB and what we like to call responsible breeders? No one has a certificate that says "GOOD BREEDER" on it. 

In my book, anyone that breeds dogs to be deformed is a bad breeder, I don't care how good your website is or how many titles your dogs have, or how expensive they are, or how many litters you have a year, etc. etc. etc. Even health testing for genetically mutated dogs doesn't put someone a step above the rest, in my opinion.

In the end dogs need to be bred to be healthy and functional. They need certain basics to start out life well and be socialized. Etc etc. I am sure most BYBs don't do all that - but some do.

in the end, I think you could go to a rescue and get a fine dachshund. If you buy a dog from a BYB who is producing unhealthy dogs, or selling only for profit meaning they are producing too many, or keeping them in wire cages in a mini barn or has too many dogs who are not treated right ,etc. etc, - that is on you.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a really good thing that poodles haven't changed too mush, they are still very agile, if bred bred right is likely one the more athletic breeds out there. (even the toys)

only the hairstyles are the ones that changed.

THE CHANGING COAT OF THE POODLE

Search results for 'poodle'





tem_sat said:


> The one thing I would add for any Doxie owner, or potential Doxie owner, is to review the Dogerslist site: Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc and join the Yahoo Group. It's a great thing to be educated before an emergency happens. After spending some time reading the articles on the site and the posts in the Group, some vets are not as familiar with IVDD treatment as one might hope. You want to be fully informed of what you expect your vet to do and what your options are, should the worst happen.


That's a very interesting site, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if i get a Dachshund it has to look like Snorkels. i might name him/her Snorkels.
i just ask my GF "if we get a Dachshund can we name it Snorkels". my GF put her head
down while shaking it and laughing and said "there's so many things wrong with that question".
"first, we're not getting a Dachshund and Snorkels". umm, i didn't really want
one before i asked her about them. now i want 2 of them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if i get a Dachshund it has to look like Snorkels. i might name him/her Snorkels.
> i just ask my GF "if we get a Dachshund can we name it Snorkels". my GF put her head
> down while shaking it and said "there's so many things wrong with that question.
> "first, we're not getting a Dachshund and Snorkels". umm, i didn't really want
> one before i asked her about them. now i want 2 of them.


HAHAHA! Snorkels would be honored  Now you just gotta talk your GF into it.

Some days like today, I think I'd just send you over my Snorkels and you wouldn't have to worry about finding one.


----------

